# MISS M-S Sportwoman contest!!!!



## Long Spurs

The fiance won't let me post her photo, so there is one of her on my photo list.


----------



## FieldWalker

Long Spurs said:


> The fiance won't let me post her photo, so there is one of her on my photo list.


Here is Long Spur's fiance playing her first game of "hide the thumbs"


----------



## dtg

I'm still waiting for one of them to post a pic in a camo bikini, say maybe ,Timberdoodle or Partygirl, er fishergirl!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## zx10r2004

dtg said:


> I'm still waiting for one of them to post a pic in a camo bikini, say maybe ,Timberdoodle or Partygirl, er fishergirl!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Whatever happened to HOPE? She had a great Avitar pic, like to see her enter this competition. She only post once or twice a year.


----------



## dinoday

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Whatever happened to HOPE? She had a great Avitar pic, like to see her enter this competition. She only post once or twice a year.


 
That's funny I was thinking the same thing yesterday:lol:


----------



## Overdew

Melissa is an unofficial member right.
Timberdoodle gets my vote her beagles have all the awards


----------



## explodingvarmints

fishergirltc said:


> No! I am not missing any front teeth...but thanks for asking anyway!!


Why oh why does TC have to be so very far away ? I could use a fishing/hunting pal that is that pretty. Any future plans of re-locating downstate?


----------



## FREEPOP

I tried four or five times to upload this pic yesterday. It finally worked today but I can't edit the original post so will put it here.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Is there an over ?? (edit, I couldn't take the chance  ) catagory?   :lol: Here's my bride:


----------



## dtg

fishergirltc said:


> No! I am not missing any front teeth...but thanks for asking anyway!!


Fishergirl is peaking my curiousity. She's outdoorsy, fishes, camps, shes cute....and apparently she's had an affair with Alfred E. Newman. This girls got it going on!!!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## deputy

I just put the house up for sale, and am relocating


----------



## Adam Waszak

Well this is getting interesting but my vote is still for timberdoodle. She has taken big bucks, waterfowl, upland game, obviously rabbits:lol: and she is in the outdoors more than most members here man or woman. So as I said I gotta vote for her only one thing troubles me. A woman that is good with a gun is kinda scary Keep em comin ladies lets see what ya got LOL

AW


----------



## GVSUKUSH

dtg said:


> Fishergirl is peaking my curiousity. She's outdoorsy, fishes, camps, shes cute....and apparently she's had an affair with Alfred E. Newman. This girls got it going on!!!!!!:lol: :lol:


Hey this is a "Miss MS Sportswoman" contest, not "Who's slept with Ron Howard", enjoy the scenery and leave the good looking ginger kid out of it.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

GVSUKUSH said:


> Hey this is a "Miss MS Sportswoman" contest, not "Who's slept with Ron Howard", enjoy the scenery and leave the good looking ginger kid out of it.


No kidding (pun?) !!!!!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Chaosgirl? Fisherwoman? Bluesun7602?

Don't be shy!!!


----------



## Splitshot

John,

I know your over 50, but tell the truth, you robbed the cradle. Val looks like she is still in her 30's. Since I have witnessed her working the downriggers and landing fish in 5 ft. seas while I was laying on the deck holding a bucket, she wins hands down.

She has it all or should I say you have it all.


----------



## dtg

GVSUKUSH said:


> Hey this is a "Miss MS Sportswoman" contest, not "Who's slept with Ron Howard", enjoy the scenery and leave the good looking ginger kid out of it.


C'mon Kush, I'm fishing to see if the girl has a sense of humor. I thnk that's pretty important. He is a cute kid.....and I don't mean that in a NAMBLA kind of way.:lol: 

So far all entries have been pretty good lookin, but there just doesn't seem to be the amount of entries or competition there was in the Mr. MS Sportsman contest or the slander and slammin yet.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Splitshot said:


> John,
> 
> I know your over 50, but tell the truth, you robbed the cradle.


She wears her age pretty well for sure. She was probably ??edit - ??edit in those pics but she has since crossed the mid-???????edit mark. Man, if she sees this, I'm dead!


----------



## trouttime

Gone Fishing said:


> Man, if she sees this, I'm dead!


Oh Val........guess what Johhny did?!!!! :evilsmile :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing

trouttime said:


> Oh Val........guess what Johhny did?!!!! :evilsmile :lol: :lol:


:shhh: You do that Sean and you'll never set foot on my boat again. Of course if you did squeal, I might not set foot on it either.


----------



## Dedge

What do we have like 6 contestants? You ladies should be ashamed of yourselves. And I find this contest much less degrading to men.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Dan


----------



## trouttime

Gone Fishing said:


> :shhh: You do that Sean and you'll never set foot on my boat again. Of course if you did squeal, I might not set foot on it either.



:lol: LMAO John!! Your secret is safe with me buddy!  Just couldn't resist such an easy jab!!


----------



## Brian S

John, great pics!


----------



## jpollman

John,

Brian beat me to it. I was just going to suggest the very same thing. Heck, you're a moderator. You've got the power to make things right! 

Good luck if it's too late and she's already seen this post. :lol:

John


----------



## Gone Fishing

Brian S said:


> John, I recommend you do a little damage control.
> 
> Go back to your original post and edit out any reference to her age or any suggestion of the need for a special category because of her age. (What were you thinking? )


She never visits here..............Jr, if you show her this you're grounded for life!  Hmmmm, I think her boss reads this board sometimes and I know he'll squeal like a pig! Tim, if you show her this, don't expect any more fishing info from me!!! 
Brian, on second thought, you make a lot of sense. I'm going back and doing some editing!!! :lol: I'd rather be called a chicken than face the wrath of Val!


----------



## FREEPOP

Gone Fishing said:


> She never visits here..............Jr, if you show her this you're grounded for life!  Hmmmm, I think her boss reads this board sometimes and I know he'll squeal like a pig! Tim, if you show her this, don't expect any more fishing info from me!!!


I was wondering if Paul might use this for gas money or some other leverage


----------



## Neal

> Jr, if you show her this you're grounded for life!


Go ahead Jr........It works for me.


----------



## bluesun7602

here ya go... but i'm nothing fancy to look at 

you should pick me because...

i can fish (i tried to resize this but maybe it won't work)









i have fairly good aim with my bow









and i did my hair today! (notice the camo shirt. i am fashionable as well!)









that's all i got for ya besides what's in my gallery. my first deer season was last year and i shot my doe 2 weeks after i got my bow. i'm learning, i'm learning! spending weekends at the cabin, fishing, picking berries, canoeing, shooting my bow and taking the dog to the lake is my favorite way to enjoy michigan summers. i have a lot of learning potential as miss m-s... i just need some direction!

ok boys... the line begins to the left!! :cwm27:


----------



## trouttime

bluesun7602 said:


> here ya go... but i'm nothing fancy to look at
> 
> you should pick me because...
> 
> i can fish (i tried to resize this but maybe it won't work)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have fairly good aim with my bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i did my hair today! (notice the camo shirt. i am fashionable as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all i got for ya besides what's in my gallery. my first deer season was last year and i shot my doe 2 weeks after i got my bow. i'm learning, i'm learning! spending weekends at the cabin, fishing, picking berries, canoeing, shooting my bow and taking the dog to the lake is my favorite way to enjoy michigan summers. i have a lot of learning potential as miss m-s... i just need some direction!
> 
> ok boys... the line begins to the left!! :cwm27:



OK I have my number and am in the line on the left!!!!!  

Great post bluesun, way to go!! Alright guys it looks we might have a competition here!!  

Come on sports women there are more of you out there!!!!


----------



## Tecumseh

bluesun7602 said:


> that's all i got for ya


Come on. I am sure you have a lot more to give  . If you really want to impress us outdoorsmen .....hunters orange bikinis is a good way to start


----------



## lowavenger96

bluesun7602 said:


> here ya go... but i'm nothing fancy to look at
> 
> you should pick me because...
> 
> i can fish (i tried to resize this but maybe it won't work)
> 
> 
> i have fairly good aim with my bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i did my hair today! (notice the camo shirt. i am fashionable as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all i got for ya besides what's in my gallery. my first deer season was last year and i shot my doe 2 weeks after i got my bow. i'm learning, i'm learning! spending weekends at the cabin, fishing, picking berries, canoeing, shooting my bow and taking the dog to the lake is my favorite way to enjoy michigan summers. i have a lot of learning potential as miss m-s... i just need some direction!
> 
> ok boys... the line begins to the left!! :cwm27:


Has my vote with a pattren like that , and a great smile !!!


----------



## dinoday

Alright....another contestant...not too shabby bluesun7602 

I _know_ there's more ladies out there...so far I only see

1.fishergirlTC
2.Timberdoodle528
3.Scarletfever
4.bluesun7602

that are actually members of the site...there's some other nice looking woman,but I don't think it's fair to enter non-site members(if it was I'd have to enter my own wife and we could end this right now )

To the ladies already in...I'm having a hard time judging right now:corkysm55 
But I know there's more....fishinggirl,Christypie,huntinggirl,Hope and......oh Tangleknot?!?


----------



## dtg

Nice pics, Bluesun, what are you talking about, nothing fancy to look at? You're cute and you've got a nice grouping:lol: , Camo works, but I think most want to see more along the lines of a bikini in camo or blaze orange. Personally I prefer the camo. The blaze orange detracts from the overall picture of things.

And to whoever posted that pic of their wife bending over, man, if your wife finds out what you've done, well, you're going to wind up on the couch for a while:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Since you guys were so good about entertaining us with the Mr. M-S.com I thought it was only fair we return the entertainment. 

I'm really bad with this photo thing so bare with me. 

So here ya go, pretty basic actually,









I love to chase Steelhead, and catch some pretty nice ones too.









when I'm not on a river somewhere, I can be found perched in a tree in Howell, on an 80 acre bean field awaiting my moment with the big buck daydreaming about the skyballin' chromers they call the fall run. 

My first kills was with my 308 and received a spike. All other bucks taken, 4 point, 6 point and a beautiful 9 were all with my bow. 

I call chasing steelhead and hunting my passions. My friends tell me I need serious help.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Alright is my post that bad that it killed this thread?


----------



## tommytubular

RIVER LADY said:


> Alright is my post that bad that it killed this thread?



I think you just intimated the fellas with your beauty......big fish.....and your deer hunting track record......

You go girl!!


----------



## timberdoodle528

For the wildlife habbitat and improvement guys...










(there's more including 200 + pines I planted, plots of beans, big blue stem, sorgum, switch grass and rape).... 

For the rabbit hunting guys....



















For the deer hunters...



















For the duck hunters....










For the conservation of upland birds....



















I love to shoot too! Here's my new favorite gun that I just got....











You'd be hard pressed to find another woman on here that spends more time in the woods and in the fields. 
I love to hunt, fish and just being outdoors. PLUS - I can do it all myself. I don't need a babysitter. I can gut my own deer and filet my own fish.
Not a bad shot either... all the deer I have got have been heart shots.

Ok... more to come later...


----------



## Jekart

RIVER LADY said:


> Alright is my post that bad that it killed this thread?


I didn't know what to say, I had fish envy


----------



## FREEPOP

Meagan, how's that Powerplant working for you guys? 

My boys (the beagles  ) get 3 rabbits out of there a night. They love thier playground.


----------



## timberdoodle528

It grew up THICK Freepop... I can't even walk through it. I havn't kicked any rabbits out of it yet though... been having trouble finding rabbits at all on our property lately - I don't get it. We've done a lot including small clear cuts, brush piles and all those plots and pines and the numbers are down. I know we have a bit of a predator problem, but the hawks, owls, yotes, fox and housecats (  ) have always been there.
But thanks for turning us on to the power plant - it's doing great, and I'm sure they're using it.


----------



## FREEPOP

That's odd Meagan. I only have one half of an acre of that but I do have a half of ladino clover (Whitetail Institute) that's right next to it and I do know that rabbit love that stuff too.


----------



## timberdoodle528

Maybe I need to get rid of these field trial beagles and get some real rabbit dogs! LOL!!!!! 
We should get together and do a rabbit hunt sometime - you and scarlet fever and me and Matt... would be fun.


----------



## dinoday

RIVER LADY said:


> Alright is my post that bad that it killed this thread?


 Nope...I'm trying to figure out if I've seen you before though...the one pic looks like the Big M(my favorite fishing spot),I live in Waterford and hang around White Lake and I hunt in Howell:lol: 
Since we seem to be around the same spots and you're catching more than me and shooting more than me,I might have to follow you around:lol:


----------



## trouttime

tommytubular said:


> I think you just intimated the fellas with your beauty......big fish.....and your deer hunting track record......
> 
> You go girl!!


 
your post is just fine River Lady just like you!!


Wow Megan, wish I had the time to do half of what you got going on!!!! Very impressive....way to go!!


----------



## Huntinggirl

[/IMG]

No much of an "outdoors" picture...But it is all I had. 
I do hunt, Love to shoot archery and on the way to my new addiction ......Handguns. 

Single as well.....


----------



## tommytubular

Jekart said:


> I didn't know what to say, I had fish envy


told ya so......intimadated


----------



## tommytubular

dinoday said:


> you're catching more than me and shooting more than me,I might have to follow you around:lol:


proof again.....intimadated *with *stalker tendencies


----------



## trouttime

tommytubular said:


> proof again.....intimadated *with *stalker tendencies


:yikes: :lol: Hey Dean they got you pegged!!!:evil: 

I thought that looked like a familiar bend on the Big M as well!!


----------



## dinoday

trouttime said:


> :yikes: :lol: Hey Dean they got you pegged!!!:evil:


 
Seems like we're getting a contest going now with a couple new additions..









RiverLady
and









Huntinggirl
:woohoo1: 

I _know_ there's more out there too


----------



## Ranger Ray

Like how is a guy supposed to pick with all those pretty faces. Better be a multiple choice with "all of the above".


----------



## Tecumseh

RIVER LADY said:


> Alright is my post that bad that it killed this thread?


Not at all. You just need to start dishing out the smack to the other contestants. Hey, if the guys have to ... the girls should too.


----------



## bluesun7602

but i don't want to be mean to my girls... there's so few of us anyway. how about we just wrestle instead!!


----------



## trouttime

bluesun7602 said:


> but i don't want to be mean to my girls... there's so few of us anyway. how about we just wrestle instead!!


Now YOUR TALKING!!!:woohoo1: ....You got my vote!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Might have to go with the wrestle idea as well. :evilsmile 
Not so good at Trash Talking......


----------



## bluesun7602

OH YEEEAH!! it is on, blondie!!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

FREEPOP said:


> Meagan, how's that Powerplant working for you guys?
> 
> My boys (the beagles  ) get 3 rabbits out of there a night. They love thier playground.





timberdoodle528 said:


> It grew up THICK Freepop... I can't even walk through it. I havn't kicked any rabbits out of it yet though... been having trouble finding rabbits at all on our property lately - I don't get it. We've done a lot including small clear cuts, brush piles and all those plots and pines and the numbers are down. I know we have a bit of a predator problem, but the hawks, owls, yotes, fox and housecats (  ) have always been there.
> But thanks for turning us on to the power plant - it's doing great, and I'm sure they're using it.





FREEPOP said:


> That's odd Meagan. I only have one half of an acre of that but I do have a half of ladino clover (Whitetail Institute) that's right next to it and I do know that rabbit love that stuff too.





timberdoodle528 said:


> Maybe I need to get rid of these field trial beagles and get some real rabbit dogs! LOL!!!!!
> We should get together and do a rabbit hunt sometime - you and scarlet fever and me and Matt... would be fun.


What is this, Beagle talk? Can you two take this to the upland forum please? :lol: 

now...Bring on the pics please!!!!


----------



## timberdoodle528

bluesun7602 said:


> but i don't want to be mean to my girls... there's so few of us anyway. how about we just wrestle instead!!


I'll only wrestle in a camo string bikini.......


----------



## Kevin

There may be some vote pandering going on here.
But I ain't complaining.


----------



## bluesun7602

timberdoodle528 said:


> I'll only wrestle in a camo string bikini.......


apparently that's the uniform dress code for the ladies around here. i better bust out the billy blanks boot camp if that's what it's gonna come down to! i need to work on the "captainnorthwood abs."


----------



## timberdoodle528

Well hopefully I can win uptracker's vote over Freepop! (you swinging both ways or what?)


----------



## mich buckmaster

FREEPOP!! GET OUT YOUR CRYSTAL BALL ITS GONE TOO FAR!!! THEY ARE VOTING FOR YOU!!!!! :yikes: :help:


----------



## Dedge

Yeah I suppose I will jump on the Freepop bandwagon too! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

But on a more serious note, I really like the wrestling idea. I'll bring the pudding.:evil:


Dan


----------



## Dedge

timberdoodle528 said:


> Well hopefully I can win uptracker's vote over Freepop! (you swinging both ways or what?)



Timber, why you gotta be hatin on Freepop like that?


:lol:
Dan


----------



## Craig M

No way I can vote for FREEPOP because I have it on good authority that Freepop is a whimp when it comes to being doctored by Scarletfever.:evil: 

Anyway, I would like to witness the wrestling event before I cast my deciding vote. Please post the event details.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ron Matthews said:


> *River lady* *GETS-er-DONE fer me*! Brings all the spawn, Sandwiches, soda, HER OWN GEAR, Ties knots, Carries boats down to tippy, Got nice tight waders, Gets up at 3:30am to go up fishin, does a hell of a job with the net:lol: , Never heard her whine-"I thought there where fish here" But I think she likes that outhouse up there!:yikes:


Well there you have it gentlmen.   

Yeah Ron I do like that out house, but, I know in a pinch on the river bank you'll be more than happy to touch my waders to help me get up that bank side, and with a big smile on your face every time. 
You're such a gentlmen.


----------



## FREEPOP

Go-o-o-lly thank you all  

I'd like to thank my mom and pop along with my agent, and of course uptracker for the nomination   










(not really a photo of me but it is pretty funny as he finally found out that the string keeps his pants from falling)


----------



## Ron Matthews

Just show me the bean field and I'll say some more good things!!:evilsmile


----------



## FREEPOP

timberdoodle528 said:


> Well hopefully I can win uptracker's vote over Freepop!


Better watch out, I'll get the leopard thong out :tdo12: :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sampsons_owner

Adam Waszak said:


> that is only if you go by the rules and the criteria set inthe beginning.
> AW


Rules and Criteria set by whom? Ah timberdoodle 528 herself.
I think maybe there ia a consipacy here. S :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Sampsons_owner said:


> Rules and Criteria set by whom? Ah timberdoodle 528 herself.
> I think maybe there ia a consipacy here. S :lol:


That's right Samons_owner, you tell them. It a conspiracy I tell ya, a conspiracy.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ron Matthews said:


> Just show me the bean field and I'll say some more good things!!:evilsmile


 
Oh my....you have more good things to say about me. You really do like fishing with me don't you? 

Well I was gonna surprise you this fall....but, since the cat is out of the bag and you treat me like gold....how could I tell you no?


----------



## bluesun7602

RIVER LADY said:


> yeah guys....united we stand jello in hand......


:lol: i like this lady!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

bluesun7602 said:


> :lol: i like this lady!!


Bluesun7602....oh boy....do you where these guys are gonna take this one?

Better hold one bluesun......here we go.


----------



## bluesun7602

bucks in rut. :help:


----------



## RIVER LADY

bluesun7602 said:


> bucks in rut. :help:


We better dive for cover........burry yourself in the swampy muck to cover the Estrus lingering in the air, maybe we can escape them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hammerin' Hank

FREEPOP said:


> Go-o-o-lly thank you all
> 
> I'd like to thank my mom and pop along with my agent, and of course uptracker for the nomination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not really a photo of me but it is pretty funny as he finally found out that the string keeps his pants from falling)


 
I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit............:tdo12:


----------



## bluesun7602

that guy kinda looks like my old boss. OMG i think i just threw up too.

GET THAT PICTURE OUT OF OUR PRETTY LADIES THREAD!


----------



## dtg

when I was, a boy of ten
I had a very special friend,
Ed was kind
with good intent
but just a little different

oh, special Ed
momma dropped him on his head
now he's not so bright instead,
he's a little bit special

I liked math and spelling bees
Ed would run headfirst into trees
I had freinds and lots of clothes
Ed had names for all his toes

Oh special Ed
momma kept him in the shed
now he thinks he's a piece of bread
cause he's a little bit special.

One day, while talking to special Ed
he took a brick and swung at my head
as he struck me that's when I knew...
That Special Ed just made me special tooooo

Now I laugh as I count bugs
I give strangers great big hugs
Next to me, Ed is fine, YEAH
He's a F'ng Einstein

I think it looks like Special Ed grew up!!!!


----------



## bluesun7602

he'd make a great "caption this" thread


----------



## lodge lounger

> You ladies really make it hard!
> I think I have to wait for the swim suit competition..


I would think that if anything, the swim suit competition would make it harder:lol: .


----------

